# Wingshooter - Longbow Hunter Review



## Northerner

*Wingshooter - Longbow Hunter*​
Roger made up a walnut _Longbow Hunter _and it's now one of my favorite slingshots. I have been shooting my own flat frames with a straight wrist but the curvy Longbow Hunter frame is definitely an asset. It naturally sits in a straight wrist hold. The fit in my hand is perfect with the contoured handle swell fitting my pinky finger with comfort. The thin Longbow handle allows me to wrap my fingers and lock the frame into my hand.

Here are the details:

*Frame*
Wood = Walnut
Frame length = 5 15/16" as the crow flies, or 6 5/8" when measured around the front curves
Between forks = 2 1/8"
Fork thickness = 1 1/16" wide x 1" thick
Throat = 1 3/4"
Handle width = 15/16" at narrowest
Band fastening = Top Slots

*Bands*
Material = "Tex" brand of Hygenic latex
Thickness = .027" to .028" thick latex
Cut = 1" x 3/4" x 7 1/2" tapered cut

*Pouch*
Maker = Rayshot double layer pouch
Measurements = 2 1/2" x 3/4" (at widest)

*Power*
Velocity = 202 fps with 3/8" steel at 31"-32" draw

*Final comments*
Roger was a great guy to deal with. He answered all my questions and provided a finished product that exceeded my expectations. I have made over 30 of my own frames but the Longbow and Recurve Hunters made by Roger are something I doubt I will even attempt. After watching his step-by-step video I realized that the talent is beyong my level. Roger has much experience with the bandsaw and it shows. His wood shaping ability with power sanders is "elite". The frames he makes are perfectly smooth and symmetrical.

The flared and contoured handle base seems to be a bit of a trademark for Wingshooter. It reminds me of a Schnabel tip on a fine rifle stock. The "Schnabel" slingshot handle gives a secure grip and fits the little finger with sweetness.

I didn't find the Longbow difficult to shoot. It's a natural pointing frame that aids in accuracy. I had no trouble hitting a plastic golfball from 27'. All misses were very close and after more than 100 shots I had no wild flyers at all. My only concern was whether my messed up "trigger thumb" was going to allow me to regularly shoot this wonderful frame. Time will tell.

Pictures to follow.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Here is how I hold the Longbow Hunter.


----------



## Northerner

Top Slots... There is plenty of wood behind the slots. It seems quite strong and I had no band creeping after my first shooting session (over 100 shots). The bands didn't slap my knuckles at all.


----------



## wombat

nice review. and it was nice to finally see how it fits in the hand. of all the pictures I've seen of roger's caddy's, I've never seen one held!!


----------



## newconvert

very in-depth review, roger is good people indeed, just one question, i must have missed this one? why is this one the longbow hunter? instead of the recurve?


----------



## WILD BILL

Here is a picture of holding the RECURVE HUNTER. The RCH is a bit small in the hand for me. The LBH looks to be a little longer/bigger


----------



## newconvert

WTBJR said:


> Here is another one.


i like these (more sleek) more than the recurve hunter is there i big difference in shooting/grip?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I have said it before and I will say it again, Roger makes fantasic slingshots! -- Tex


----------



## M.J

That's a beauty!
Good review.


----------



## Northerner

newconvert said:


> very in-depth review, roger is good people indeed, just one question, i must have missed this one? why is this one the longbow hunter? instead of the recurve?


*From Roger's web sight: *
"The Longbow hunter is the same straight wrist design as the Recurve Hunter. The difference is the handle is narrower and slightly longer. This slingshot is for those shooters that like the feel of the thinner handle." http://www.footbridg...bow-Hunter.html

*Quotes from Roger's emails:*

"I just start the curve a little sooner to get the longer handle. If you hold a Recurve hunter and a Longbow side by side you can see the difference." 

"The Recurve is designed to fit into your hand not stick out behind your hand. The Longbow with the longer handle does stick out a little bit."

Roger's comment on the Recurve hold: "The way it is designed the forks rest against the base joint of your index finger and the joint of you thumb. The small finger and ring finger rest at the base of the handle and the middle finger kind of floats. It really isn't designed to grip. There is so much leverage advantage to the handle being bent like it is there is very little pressure on the little finger at full draw.

Attached are pics of the Longbow (top) and the Recurve (bottom) handles. The Wingshooter Recurve Hunter handle is designed like a recurve bow handle. The Longbow Hunter has a flatter handle like a traditional style longbow.


----------



## Northerner

Comparing the hold on a Recurve Hunter to the hold on a Longbow Hunter.

1 - Roger is holding the hickory Recurve in the pic with the water background. His thumb would be more on the side of the frame when he is ready to shoot.

2 - Roger is holding the hickory Recurve with thumb on top of fork rather than on side (grey background in pic). He took this picture to show me the possible hold option but Roger prefers the thumb to be on the side of the fork. The frame sits a bit higher with this hold.

3 - I am holding the walnut Longbow in the pic with the white background. You can see my fingers wrapped around the thinner handle and the longer length sticking out slightly.


----------



## newconvert

thanks


----------



## Bill Hays

Another sweet shooter from Roger!


----------



## Devoman

A very unique fork, enjoy!


----------



## Northerner

After approx 700 shots the band on my Longbow tore at the pouch. I only lost a bit of length and was able to use the same bands but with a 7" length rather than 7 1/2". My average velocity went from 202 fps to 209 fps with 3/8" steel.

The Tex bands feel great! It's difficult to describe but they seem to feel a bit different than TBG. I ordered a couple of rolls from Tex so I'm good to go for a little while.

The Rayshot pouch is holding up very well. The overall shape and the band holes almost looks the same as when I first started shooting this slingshot. I may have to order a supply of these pouches for other frames.

The Top Slot forks were a lot easier to work with than I first imagined. The bands pop out smoothly after being stretched width-wise. After the pouch was refastened, the bands were rolled at the end, stretched width-wise, and easily popped back into the forks. It's definitely a quickchange fork system.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner

The shorter Tex bands work great! This afternoon I hung up a 28oz Bush beans can and smashed some dents into it from a measured 60'. I seem to average about 60%-75% hits at this distance. The best I did was 15/20 but I had several 12/20 results. The 3/8" steel shoots flat enough that I can aim at the top of the can and make hits (ear lobe anchor).

I'm enjoying this walnut Longbow Hunter so much that I might have to buy a second one in Spectraply.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner

I recently added new finish to my Walnut Longbow. The MinWax Antique Oil works quite well and is completely compatible with the Linseed Oil that Roger uses. All I did was apply 3 topcoats to the frame. If I get tired of the added gloss I can give it a rub with 0000 steel wool.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Yenny

How exactly do top slots work for attaching bands? Also what are the pros and cons?


----------



## Northerner

biceryen said:


> How exactly do top slots work for attaching bands? Also what are the pros and cons?


Bill Hays posted a video on using Top Slots at this link. Scroll down until you find Bill's posting.
http://slingshotforu...recurve-hunter/

It's easy to use Top Slots. Roll the end of the band, stretch band sideways, insert into slot, let go of band. On my last attachment I used one extra layer of latex in the fold rather than rolling the end. It's holding fine. As you will see in the pics, I left some extra latex so I can re-use the bands when they break. Have a look at the various pics above and you should be able to see the rolled band ends in the top slots. Roger has some good close-up pics on his web sight that might help you understand the Top Slot attachment. http://www.footbridg...Spectraply.html ... also check out his recent video on Top Slots http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15617-how-to-setup-bands-and-tubes-on-the-top-slot-setup/

Top Slots are a good remedy for handslaps. The bands recoil straight back rather than flying over the fork tips and back at your fingers. You can still use the fork tops to aim, just like regular OTT attachment.

The "con" would be the lack of variety in bands/tubes that can be used. If you have slots cut for .030" latex then 1/16" gum rubber won't fit. I doubt that .050" would fit either. You have to cut the slots for the bands. I mainly use .030" so this isn't a concern for me.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Kipken

I've used TB Gold to Tex's latex with no modifications of the slot.. Here are my two beauties set up with Tubes, the Recurve Hunter is a double slot TTF shooter and the LongBow Hunter is the Topslot configuration...They both shoot fantastic, my Two favorite slingshots
Kip


----------



## ReggieK

I just received my Recurve Hunter in the mail today. Roger got it to me so quickly I was not expecting it. I had to test it immediately , so I went to my makeshift range and BLAM! BLAM! I can not believe the natural accuracy. After shooting 50 rounds or so I put the slingshot down for the day. I got to thinking about all the bulls eyes I had been shooting with the Recurve Hunter and I began to doubt my memory. So I went back to shoot some more. The same thing happened. This shooter makes me look like a real pro. How can this be? Does anyone understand the physics of this design. I am no engineer, so I am having a hard time accepting the outstanding consistency I find here. I hope someone else has experienced this and will share they knowledge. I have collected many models of slingshots and I have some that I think are outstanding designs made with great care. None of them, however, makes me appear to be so good. Kudos to Roger and his absolutely fine work. ReggieK


----------



## Northerner

Hi Reggie,

I'll give my thoughts on the question.

The Wingshooter Recurve and Longbow Hunters are designed as straight wrist shooters. They force the shooter to point the frame. The hand position is the the same as if you point your finger at an object in front of you. It's a natural position for accuracy. The position is obviously similar to a target recurve bow grip. You don't have to deal with a bent wrist or flipping. I find myself pushing the frame towards the target which helps maintain back tension and aids in accuracy. Over the last couple of months, my Wingshooter Longbow Hunter has seen more use than all my other slingshots combined.

I shot 50 consecutive balls with my Longbow Hunter this afternoon. No rest between shots and all shots on the same cardboard target at 9 yards. I had 3 flyers that were caused by a muscle twitch just before letting go of pouch (my fault). The other 47 shots went into a group that was 3 7/8" high and 3 1/4" wide. I'm not a great shot but I was happy with the grouping. Many shots went into a large ragged hole.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## ReggieK

Thanks for the insights, Northerner. Today, I will try your technique of pushing the frame toward the target. I will see how that adds accuracy for me. I want to try the Longbow too, I think the narrow grasp may help me get a firmer hold on the slingshot. A few times my recurve has flown out of my hand. I have to concentrate on my grip. I did shoot a note to Roger but I have gotten no response yet. I checked out your profile. You contribute a lot to the forum for having been a member for only 17 months. Catapults really get to be most fun. My wife thinks I have lost my mind, I think. Looks like you are making your own frames too. Am I getting that right? Busy, busy guy. I have just begun thinking that I should try my hand making a natural frame. I have limited tools but that should be within my skill level. It should be fun. Tell me, what does it mean to be in the 500 Club? I am not very versed in forum structures. I don't even understand friending people. The why and the how? Thanks again for your response. ReggieK


----------



## Northerner

Hi Reggie,

Pushing forward on the frame helps keep things linear rather than enabling sideways movement during shooting. It also helps with a straight back release rather than plucking sideways. I shot traditional archery for 10 years and I find that most of the shooting theory applied to slingshots too.

Yep, I started making frames a little over 3 years ago. It's a fun part of the hobby for me. I learned loads from the generous members on the forums. The staining and finishing part was just a rollover from my firearms tinkering. I seem to take most hobbies to the extreme rather than occasional enjoyment.

"The 500 Club" is just a marker for the number of posts a person has done. Some people might be in the "1000 Club" or higher. I noticed that DayHiker has "3000+ Club" so maybe that's max.

I'm not knowledgeable on the "friends" feature. There must be some benefit to the feature but I haven't checked it out yet. The Personal Messenger feature is very useful for one-on-one conversations.

Enjoy the forum... it's addicting









Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner

I had the *Longbow Hunter *out shooting this afternoon and I seem to be consistently more accurate with this frame than with my ergos and traditional board cuts. I shot a reasonable group from 20 yards but I had two flyers that were caused by mild twitches during the release (nervousness). The 32 shot group measured 7" but without the two flyers the best 30 shots measured 5 1/2". Two thirds of the shots (22) clustered into a nicely shaped 4" group. I'm far from a Bill Hays but it's a good target for me.







My goal is to always stay under 6" for 20-25 shots at 20 yards.

A few days ago, with the same Longbow I managed to hit a plastic golfball 5 out of 10 shots at 20 yards. With my other frames I was hitting 1 to 3 times.

The straight wrist frame design seems to do something positive for my shooting. I get less flyers and my group size is a bit smaller. It's definitely a frame worth trying!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Sofreto

I just received an SRS from Roger, which is a tad smaller thanthe recurve hunter...will let you know how it shoot (as if there is any doubt)

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## Northerner

Rather than start up a new review, I'm posting a new video on the original that I started. After owning the Wingshooter Longbow for over a year, I still enjoy it a lot and the frame seems to be one of my most accurate shooters. Here is some 20 yard shooting that I did on a 6" metal disc yesterday.






Cheers,

Northerner


----------

